# Over protective??



## k8704 (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi..I am new to this forum and looking for some advice. I have a wonderful 7year old male gsd. Until about 2 years ago I had 2 dogs ever since then I have wanted to get another so that my shepherd would have a companion, plus I just love the breed. I have a almost 2 year old daughter and was waiting to get another until I was sure that my gsd would be good with my daughter. He has been wonderful!! better then expected, he has always been over protective of me and now is the same way with my daughter, that has never been a problem until now....we met a 2 year old femal gsd mix that was at a shelter, spent 2 months getting to know her and she had a few meet and greets with Gage (my gsd). All was going well and we were supposed to have a home visit and she would be left with us that evening. I was always concerned that she would not be as good with my daughter and she ended up being awesome, but at the home visit we started out on neutral turf and my shepherd immediately went into protective mode and anytime we tried to get them near each other he would try to attack the female. This went on for almost 2 hours and the lady that was trying to introduce them said she just didn't think it was going to work. I am heartbroken and wondering if anyone else has had the same issue? I thought he would love to have a companion again, but I can't take the chance that he will go after another dog, especially with my child around. I think at this point he is just meant to be a only dog but wanted to get some other input. Thanks...


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that what you're describing isn't protection so much as resource guarding. You and your daughter are _his_, and he doesn't want other dogs coming near you, doesn't want to share you. You need to teach him that he is yours, not the other way around. If you want to adopt the other dog I would only let them together supervised and not allow him to show any aggression towards her. They would need to be kenneled in separate rooms and he would have to learn to share you with the other dog.

You're right, it would probably be easier for him to remain an only dog.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

K8 - I always assumed the same thing. But my cousin has the same problem with her lab. Instead of being thrilled to have a playmate he was very possessive of his people.

Sorry it didn't work out for you but I'm happy you & your daughter have your guardian


----------

